# Major 100 Car Pile Up just North of Toronto



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

I didnt know quite where to post this but since its weather related I figured this is as good a place as anywhere.

Highway 400 which is one of Southern Ontario's major highways was the location of a pile up consisting of over 100 cars. An area of somewhat common visibility issues due to snow squalls went from limited visability to zero visability in a matter of seconds. Bare in mind there was very little snow on the ground. Anyways thanks to some great drivers, a lot of fantastic medical and other emergency personel and one really quick thinking big rig driver who managed to vear off the highway and crash into some trees instead of plowing through other vehicles no one had life threatening injuries.

Just wanted to share this since Toronto hasnt had too much in the weather news.

Heres a link if you are interested.
http://toronto.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20080120/car_pileup_080120/20080120/?hub=TorontoHome

Just sharing. . .


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

not good...we have those in mich too,always us 131 runs north ..alwasy a car pile up ther a few times a yr..


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll bet it was JD and his tractor trying to get to Tim Hortons for coffee that caused the problem.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;493861 said:


> I'll bet it was JD and his tractor trying to get to Tim Hortons for coffee that caused the problem.


I had my 4-ways on!!


----------

